# 7 ngôn ngữ cơ thể của trẻ sơ sinh bậc làm cha mẹ nên biết



## vietmom (3/7/19)

*Bố mẹ thường khó nhận biết trẻ đã no hay chưa, nếu bố mẹ nào chưa biết thì tham khảo ngay ở bài viết này nhé.*
May mắn thay, có nhiều cách để biết ý của bé bằng cách quan sa’.t ngôn ngữ cơ thể của chúng. Đơn giản như nắm tay bé xòe ra cũng có thể cho bạn biết rất nhiều điều.

*1. Ưỡn cong người*
Nếu bạn thấy em bé của mình ưỡn cong lưng, nguyên nhân có thể là do phản ứng với cơn đau và ợ nóng.
Tuy nhiên, nếu em bé làm như vậy ở giữa bữa ăn, điều đó có thể có nghĩa là chúng đã no, nhưng cũng có thể là chúng bị đau bụng hoặc tiêu hóa, hoặc trào ngược axit.
Những lý do phổ biến khác có thể là chúng thất vọng, tức giận hoặc mệt mỏi. Nếu bé khóc liên tục, thì bạn phải tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ nhi khoa ngay lập tức.

*2. Đạp chân liên tục*

*

*
​Theo giáo sư trợ lý Claire McCarthy (Bệnh viện Nhi đồng Boston), trẻ đạp liên tục có thể là một dấu hiệu tốt.
“Kèm với đó, nếu bé vui vẻ và hay cười, đó có lẽ là một dấu hiệu cho thấy bé ấy muốn chơi”, McCarthy nói.
Tuy nhiên, nếu em bé quấy khóc, điều đó có thể chúng đang khó chịu. Nguyên nhân khiến bé bực mình có thể do ga giường, bỉm tã bẩn, hoặc chiếc ghế chật chội…

*3. Đập tay lên đầu*

*

*
​“Trường hợp này có thể bé thấy hứng thú với các chuyển động nhẹ nhàng”, Catherine Nelson, MD, một bác sĩ nhi khoa tại Trung tâm y tế Thung lũng Santa Clara ở San Jose, California cho biết.
“Tuy nhiên, em bé tiếp tục thực hiện việc này trong một khoảng thời gian dài, thì có thể có ý nghĩa khác. Nếu con bạn đập đầu trong thời gian dài thay vì tham gia với người khác hoặc chơi với đồ chơi của mình, thì bạn nên mang nó đến bác sĩ nhi khoa khi kiểm tra”, bác sĩ Brown nói.
Thói quen này sẽ dừng khi bé được khoảng 3 tuổi.

*4. Ngoáy tai*

*

*
​Khi em bé ngoáy tai, điều này không có nghĩa là chúng bị nhiễm trùng ở tai.
Nhiều cha mẹ có kết luận đó nhưng hầu hết đó là thời gian con bạn nhận ra rằng bé có đôi tai, bác sĩ Nelson nói.
“Cũng có thể là em bé đang mọc răng, đặc biệt là khi bé được một tuổi và răng hàm đang mọc”, theo bác sĩ Brown.

*5. Nắm chặt tay*

*

*
​Nắm chặt bàn tay là điều mà bạn nên phản ứng nhanh nếu thấy em bé của mình đang làm điều đó. Điều này có nghĩa là em bé vô cùng căng thẳng vì đói.
S. Michelle Long, một y tá chuyên về trẻ em được cấp giấy chứng nhận tại thành phố New York cho biết, khi trẻ sơ sinh rất đói, chúng căng thẳng khắp cơ thể.

*6. Co gối*
Nếu em bé co gối lên, điều này có nghĩa là chúng có một số vấn đề về tiêu hóa như táo bón, đầy hơi hoặc khó chịu ở dạ dày.
“Đây thường là dấu hiệu khó chịu ở bụng, do có khí đi qua nhu động ruột hoặc bị táo bón”, tiến sĩ Nelson nói.
Cố gắng làm dịu cơn đau của bé, giúp bé ợ từ từ bằng cách nhẹ nhàng vỗ vào lưng bé.

*7. Giật tay*

*

*
​Điều này có nghĩa là em bé bị gi.ật mình bởi một số tiếng ồn lớn, ánh sáng chói lóa hoặc chuyển động đột ngột. Giúp bé bằng cách giảm tiếng ồn hoặc làm mờ ánh sáng và đặt gối chèn lên bé để bé ngủ ngon hơn..
Hiện tượng giật tay sẽ biến m.ất sau khi chúng tròn ba hoặc bốn tháng tuổi.

_Nguồn: Phunugiadinh_​


----------

